# Smoked Salmon with Qview



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2010)

Well I tried a new recipe for smoked salmon and it turned out great. With suggestions from you guys I used a new brine that has much less salt and it was way better. I brined it with salt and brown sugar for around 10 hours then put them on the smoker at 150-175 degrees for around 5 hours. It was nice in my new smoker I was able to keep the temps way down and apply smoke for a lot longer. I put a bit of garlic powder, pepper and brown sugar on right before I put it on the smoker. Best batch I have EVER made. 

Just removed from the brine and rinsed off. I put them under the fan to dry them before I put them on the smoker. 


A sprinkle of pepper, garlic powder and brown sugar.


After 5 hours on the smoker removed and resting.


Another shot of the finished fish. 



Everyone always says that you need to let your fish sit out for several hours to dry and develop the sticky pellicle on it. I have never been able to get this pellicle that everyone talks about. The meat is always dry but never this stickyness that everyone talks about. I let mine sit for 1.5 hours under a fan this last time to see if I just wasn't waiting long enough but still nothing. It just gets dry and that is when put the pepper, garlic powder and brown sugar on it and put it into the smoker. Or should I be putting those on the fillets right after I rinse them and allow those ingredients to dry into the meat under the fan.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 6, 2010)

This one made me hungry.  Need to get the wife back to liking salmon


----------



## ciolli (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks excellent!


----------



## treegje (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow excellent job, that had to be good


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks good - glad ya liked it - sounds like a great recipe


----------



## cheapchalee (Jan 6, 2010)

Some nice looking fish there. 

Charlie


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 6, 2010)

Is it acceptable for one to eat that for breakfast? It makes my eggs look pretty blaaaaach! this morning.  

Looks great!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2010)

Funny Dirt Guy I was just thinking about grabbing a piece before I walk out the door for work. I just didn't want my hands to smell like fish for the drive into work. hahaha


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## buffalosmoke (Jan 6, 2010)

The salmon looks really good! I have to do some more soon. I am running out of my frozen stash. 

The pellicle won't be so tacky that it's like glue....but I can usually feel some stickiness to it. As long as the surface is dry, you should be good. 

What kind of smoker and wood did you use on that?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks pefect there RB,
Do you remember how much brown sugar & salt you used?


Bearcarver


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 6, 2010)

I was just salivating over this again at noon. I did notice in your caption on the second pic, it says you sprinkled pepper, garlic powder, and brown pepper. You did mean brown sugar, didn't you? 

My ham sandwich just doesn't taste right.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is a few pictures of my smoker I was using. 





I used Hickory chunks and Cherry chips only because that is what I had left. My stash of wood is getting low I need to run out and get more. Normally I would use apple or cherry for my salmon.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I did mean brown sugar.


----------

